# Classical Guitar Question



## Speachami

I've own and play an acoustic guitar. I've had it for about 3 years, and recently I've been wondering if I'd be able to outfit it with nylon strings, and just play it as a classical guitar, with no modifications.

Beyond that question, I'm also looking into pieces that I may be able to play on it, acoustic or classical(Though acoustic would be preferred.)

I can already play(To a degree) Moonlight Sonata, Prelude from 1st Cello Suite BWV 1007, and Romance D'amour. 

Any other playable pieces(And tabs if you have them) would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Aramis

Speachami said:


> I've own and play an acoustic guitar. I've had it for about 3 years, and recently I've been wondering if I'd be able to outfit it with nylon strings, and just play it as a classical guitar, with no modifications.


Three years and you still don't know such obvious thing? Of course you can.


----------



## Speachami

Three years owning a guitar, about 9 months playing.


----------



## kg4fxg

*Technically Speaking....*

I play both types.

The steel string guitar is different. The strings are closer together and there is much more tension on the neck. The neck is smaller.

The Classical guitar the strings are farther apart and the neck is much wider. The is not as much tension on the neck and hence no metal rod in it.

The action is much different on both. It is much higher on the Classical Guitar which means if you put these strings on your Guitar they will touch the frets unless you reset the action and I am not sure that is possible to the extent nylon strings need to be.

You can get a fairly good Classical Guitar for 200 or 300 hundred bucks.

You also hold them much differently, basically using a foot rest and placing your Guitar on your left leg.

Watch some YouTube videos about Classical Guitar, and you can get books via Amazon with CD or DVDs to help you learn.

Personally, I would not try to put nylon strings on a steel string guitar, for one thing they hook on differently, are much thicker as the tuners are different. I am no expert but have played some 30 years.

Any good Guitar shop should better be able to answer your question, or allow you to trade in your steel string for a Classical Guitar.

Good Question. Please visit a Guitar Shop thet specializes in both - you will be in for a real treat.


----------



## Mark Harwood

What kg4fxg says. Putting nylon strings on a steel-string guitar is a non-starter. Poor sound, poor tuning, wrong spacing, wrong action, wrong fretboard shape, strings not fitting through the notches in the bridge & nut: sorry, but you need a Classical guitar, and a nice one need not cost a lot.
Enjoy!


----------

